# Need help regarding setup of wifi router linked to Siti Broadband service



## bhar.suman (Nov 3, 2014)

I have recently switched from BSNL Broadband to Siti Broadband Cable Network. The speed is significantly good. It has a static IP address. I have Asus RT-N14UHP wifi router. I have configured it with the Siti Broadband Network. After doing the configuration my desktop receives the internet all right. But whenever I connect another device like mobile phone over wifi network my connection snapped. Even then I cannot access internet in my desktop. After logging off the machine again the same problem occurs. But it is necessary for me to access the internet over wifi as I have an iPad also. So please help me in this regard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2014)

Cable isp usually use mac address of device logging in to restrict internet connection sharing.In your router look for mac cloning/spoofing option & set router mac address as same as your desktop.After logging in from desktop you should be able to access net on any device connected to router.


----------



## bhar.suman (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you whitestar_999


----------

